# YN565EX: bad flash or my bad?



## kanuski (Sep 23, 2012)

Greetings all. I am using a YN565EX with YN triggers on my T2i. The camera and flash are both on manual settings and taking the exact same shot over several times it will only flash about 50% of the time (and I am waiting for the flash to recharge).  Is there a setting on the flash or camera that may be causing this or is this a problem with the flash?  I am using Duracell alkaline batteries. Could this be a problem?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 23, 2012)

kanuski said:


> ...with YN triggers...


Not to be rude or sarcastic, but I'm pretty sure that's the problem right there (assuming your batteries are all fresh and there are no obstructions between transmitter and receiver.  Unfortunately, Younguou gear is mid-range consumer gear at best, and isn't as reliable as one would want.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

Yongnuo's products are little more than reverse engineered knock-offs. Yongnuo doesn't have any designs of their own. Generally speaking, they're typical Chinese-made garbage. They're extremely cheap compared to genuine Canon and Nikon products, but what you're giving up for the price is quality control, durability and longevity. I don't have any idea what the specific problem is, but Yongnuo products will ALWAYS suck compared to the products they're copying.

Your Duracell alkaline batteries certainly aren't helping the problem, especially if they're not new.

Save yourself quite a bit of headache and buy only genuine canon (in your case) products and accessories.


----------



## KmH (Sep 23, 2012)

NiMH batteries are best for use in hot shoe flash units. Alkaline batteries don't perform nearly as well.

As mentioned, by buying the Yongnuo flash unit, you got what you paid for, a low quality, reverse engineered knockoff.


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 23, 2012)

while we have no problem saving a little money buying older lenses, like AF-D instead of the newer G lenses, when we got our flashes, we went with the SB700's and have been very happy with them. they work great with Nikons creative lighting system, and even our older backup SB600 performs well. I think soon we are going to get a SB900/910 and see how it does. But honestly, the SB700's were well worth their price. we have no experience with the other brands of flashes, but a lot of people use off-brands with little complaints.  the SB700's aren't terribly expensive if you get them used, and you can still find SB800's at good prices used.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 23, 2012)

Be sure your batteries are 100%. Batteries get weak in a flash very quickly and you'll have a problem when they start to decline. They can be used in other devices forever after they lose their usefulness in a flash. 
Be sure your line of sight between your triggers and your camera is clear. If you are behind your flashes and shooting try turning them around so the receiver faces you. 
Be sure that the battery that is in the trigger is good as well as that in the receivers. Depending on the receiver it will either have a watch battery or what looks like half of a triple A (A23.)


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 23, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Be sure your batteries are 100%. Batteries get weak in a flash very quickly and you'll have a problem when they start to decline. They can be used in other devices forever after they lose their usefulness in a flash.
> Be sure your line of sight between your triggers and your camera is clear. If you are behind your flashes and shooting try turning them around so the receiver faces you.
> Be sure that the battery that is in the trigger is good as well as that in the receivers. Depending on the receiver it will either have a watch battery or what looks like half of a triple A (A23.)



wow..MLeeks ONE post was infinitely better than all of ours put together thus far...It was actually useful to the OP in regards to the equipment they already had. all MY measly brain could come up with after a 24 hour shift with no sleep was "get a SB700".


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 23, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Be sure your batteries are 100%. Batteries get weak in a flash very quickly and you'll have a problem when they start to decline. They can be used in other devices forever after they lose their usefulness in a flash.
> Be sure your line of sight between your triggers and your camera is clear. If you are behind your flashes and shooting try turning them around so the receiver faces you.
> Be sure that the battery that is in the trigger is good as well as that in the receivers. Depending on the receiver it will either have a watch battery or what looks like half of a triple A (A23.)



MLeek FTW.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 23, 2012)

It's likely the batteries.

Unlike those above who have said disparaging things about the Yongnuo YN-565EX flash indicating that they are inferior, cheap, garbage, that they will always suck, that they're crap that's not worth buying or owning, I actually own and work with 2 of them, alongside my 2 genuine Canon 580EXII flashes.  I've been using the 2 Canon 580EXII flashes since they came out in early 2008 and have been using the the 2 Yongnuo YN-565EX alongside them for almost a year now.

Apparently, the folks above have not only _not_ used them, they've never even actually held one in their hands to examine it or directly compare it to a genuine Canon or Nikon product. In other words, they're making assumptions about a product they have no first-hand experience with.  I'm not.

My own use and comparisons of the 2 YN-565EX flashes I actually own and use over the past 11 months alongside the 2 genuine Canon 585EXII of similar specs that I also actually own and use paint a far different picture than the one painted by those above.  They have been reliable, just as effective as the genuine Canon products in actual lighting for color, distance, spread, zoom, and all the rest, not cheaper on the build quality; indeed they feel the same in terms of type and thickness of plastic for the case, the overall weight, metal feet, and so on.  The small differences between them in buttons vs. dials and the locking mechanisms are trivial design differences, neither better nor worse.  ETTL works the same and just as well on either the Yongnuos or the Canons.

In fact, the only thing I can find that I gave up with the Yongnuos was Canon's High-speed Sync and the Canon name brand painted onto the case.  Frankly, I can't recall the last time I wanted to use the High-speed Sync anyway, and I have 2 genuine Canon 580EXII flashes, so I could if I wanted to - it's just not an issue for me.  As for the name printed on them, sorry, but I don't do fanboy stuff, and couldn't care less about it.

I also use the Yongnuo RF-603 triggers, and they work great for me as well.  I use them even though I have a set of expensive Radio Poppers because they're actually easier to set up and use, and just as reliable, from my actual usage point of view.  I have and use 6 of them and don't recall ever having a mis-fire with them.  Ever.  Not once, on not even one of the six. Ever.

I use Eneloop rechargeable batteries in any and all gear that takes AA or AAA, including in my YN-565EX flashes and RF-603 triggers, and the YN-565EX flashes beep immediately after they fire, indicating they're ready for the next shot. They do that for hours of shooting without slowing down significantly.  I don't recall ever having a mis-fire with them either.  Ever.  

When I know I have a long shooting session ahead of me, I also use extended battery packs with both my Yongnuos and Canon flashes.  Again, I use the Eneloops, and can literally shoot all day without changing out batteries.

If these were really cheap, inferior, craptastic pieces of snot, I think I'd have noticed by now.  If they misfired on me, left me hanging, didn't do the job, I'd be shaking my fist in the air and yelling, "NEVER AGAIN!!!"  But that's not the case.  In fact, I'm very pleased with their performance and their build quality.  I think it's important to reiterate also that I'm not working in the blind with them, so don't know any better; No, I'm working with them directly side by side with my genuine Canon products, so I can see directly how they compare with the expensive "real thing" that some people think you MUST have; that there is NO substitute for, not even close, even though they've never actually done the hands-on comparison for 11 months to find out first-hand what it is they think they're talking about.

I say it's likely the batteries, though of course it's not impossible that you got a defective product.  Try the batteries solution first though.  I recommend Eneloops.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 24, 2012)

I believe eneloop batteries are some of the best to use with flash units. They are rechargable too. The Best AA Battery for Flash - The Ultimate Practical Review of AA Batteries for Photography - Part I tutorial


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 24, 2012)

Buckster said:


> It's likely the batteries.
> 
> Unlike those above who have said disparaging things about the Yongnuo YN-565EX flash indicating that they are inferior, cheap, garbage, that they will always suck, that they're crap that's not worth buying or owning, I actually own and work with 2 of them, alongside my 2 genuine Canon 560EXII flashes.  I've been using the 2 Canon 580EXII flashes since they came out in early 2008 and have been using the the 2 Yongnuo YN-565EX alongside them for almost a year now.
> 
> ...



Amazing that somebody that actually owns the product likes them.

As to the OP, do you have the flash set where it goes into standby?  If you do and wait too long between pops then the flash will go into standby and simply wake up when triggered and take an extra actuation to flash.


----------

